# Is this a rhom?



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Add on craigslist in my area...selling a 8" black rhom for 125obo...does it look like a rhom to u?

View attachment 190221


View attachment 190222


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm not a moderator, but this thread should be in the "ID" forum.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

doesnt look anything like a 8 inch black rhom to me at 8" it should be darker and have blood red eyes....sh*t idk what that is deff is a piranha mayb sanch? possibly a rhom im not an expert.....but listen to the other members not me im just gonna go with a no


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks like a mac to me.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

not sure if it's a rhom but that is one amazing looking piranha


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like a rhom but maybe not 8in, probably only 6in


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

doesn't mac have clear band at the end of the tail?
could be a rhom, but better picture would help.
as for the color of the fish, it changes depends on substrate and background, or the picture can be taken when the fish is sleeping or just woke up in the morning so more pale than normal. the eye looks like is red but the pictures are probably taken with flash light and the color can be different a little.
whatever it is, it's one good looking fish


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Sanch maybe....don't think its a rhom or mac


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't think its a mac, I'm leaning the rhom way just smaller then 8in....jmo


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Rhombeus.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Rombeus and I think peruvian, those color comme out when you use the flash


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I vote Rhom.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

i'd say rhom, maybe compressus, a better pic would help


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Blackdude said:


> Rombeus and I think peruvian, those color comme out when you use the flash


Most likely seeing how more rhoms are shipped from Peru than anywhere else but determining a rhom's locality based on it's color is almost pointless because all localities come in every color known to rhoms.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

rhombeus for sure`


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Cool, thanks guys, maybe picking this guy up pretty soon...


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

good looking rhom. it should darken up with a background on the tank.


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

He has lowered the price and now it says 7" rhom...lol...workin on pickin it up...


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

It looks a lot like my gold diamond rhom.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

yup, that rhom is a little taller though.


----------

